
Analyse Asia 43: All on Mobile with Benedict Evans - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/07/08/episode-43-all-on-mobile-with-benedict-evans/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Benedict Evans, partner from Andreessen Horowitz, is here to discuss
all things mobile, beginning from the different approaches from Google and
Apple to dominate the next phase of the mobile ecosystems, with new
perspectives arising from his questions on the shifting layers of interaction,
Google’s vision of Android, Google Android vs AOSP. We also discussed the
possibilities in how the next 2 billion will be affected by mobile and the
potential new models that will emerge from those markets. Last but not least,
we discussed the lack of app store metrics and his take on search, discovery
and curation in the digital age.

